# Naked vs Naked 2?



## PiggyDog (Dec 27, 2011)

Which is more of a must have?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 27, 2011)

From xsparkage. NAKED on top, NAKED2 on bottom.

Frankly I like NAKED2 more than the original because it has more colors I like but to be honest I LOVE both.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Dec 28, 2011)

Naked 1.  Its more of a nude color palette where as Naked 2 has more color variations (as Zadi mentioned).  But if money isnt a factor in your decision... I say get both! LOL!


----------



## Pancua (Dec 28, 2011)

The bad part is I certainly do want both but funds are an issue! Decisions decisions.


----------



## PiggyDog (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The bad part is I certainly do want both but funds are an issue! Decisions decisions.


 Exactly my problem... I finally got to play with Naked at Ulta yesterday and was drooling.... I love love love the first color, Virgin?... Was just going to buy it but apparently UD doesn't sell it seperately... poo.... So I think I'm going to wait until I can compair them side by side, or atleast put my hands on the new one...

I'm leaning towards Naked though...

Just wanted everyone's opinions


----------



## BombDiggity (Dec 28, 2011)

Honestly I have them both, and I love them both dearly.

There is just something about the original Naked that I adore. Don't get me wrong Naked 2 is awesome - ugh I don't even know how to finish that sentence.. You know what, they're both great and you can't go wrong if you buy either of them.

Take a good look at the shadows in both palettes and choose what you think would be more flattering for your skin tone, eye color and etc.

I'm leaning more towards the first Naked, but probably because I've used it longer.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 28, 2011)

The most basic differences are that Naked 1 has more warmer shades with nice crease colors. Naked 1 allows for more smoky looks. Naked 2 has more cool, a few warm shades &amp; really only one good crease shade. It has more midtone shades.


----------



## internetchick (Dec 28, 2011)

Have both, love both. They compliment each other. You could own one or the other, or you could get both and have all the neutrals you could ever need. Naked 1 is more bronze, Naked 2 is more taupe.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *PiggyDog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly my problem... I finally got to play with Naked at Ulta yesterday and was drooling.... I love love love the first color, Virgin?... Was just going to buy it but apparently UD doesn't sell it seperately... poo.... So I think I'm going to wait until I can compair them side by side, or atleast put my hands on the new one...
> ...



If you want Virgin get it in the Fem palette which is now on sale for $19, basically $2 more than an individual shadow.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 28, 2011)

The feminine palette is actually out of stock, both on sephora and urbandecay.com =/  I had hoped to pick that one up but its been out for a little while now.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you want Virgin get it in the Fem palette which is now on sale for $19, basically $2 more than an individual shadow.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

It's also in the Dangerous and Fun palettes also on sale for $19. I forgot that the Fem palette was sold out already.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 28, 2011)

the Fun palette doesnt have Virgin, but it has Sin which is BEAUTIFUL and my favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2011)

So it doesn't. LOL I thought it did.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the Fun palette doesnt have Virgin, but it has Sin which is BEAUTIFUL and my favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I think I have way too much of sin.. lol. Ammo, Naked1, BOS4 just to name a few that it's been in. lol


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 28, 2011)

lol.  I dont think I could ever get too much of sin
 



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have way too much of sin.. lol. Ammo, Naked1, BOS4 just to name a few that it's been in. lol


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol.  I dont think I could ever get too much of sin





I think I need more of Sellout. lol


----------

